# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση καναρινιών

## jimnikaia

καλησπερα σε ολους σας

θα μπορουσε καποιος να με διαφωτησει με το τι ακριβως χρειαζεται ενα καναρινι για να παει σε ενα διαγωνισμο και σε τι κατηγοριες θα μπορουσε να συναγωνιστει?

(εγω εχω δυο κοινα κιτρινα σκουφατα καναρινια που κελαηδανε παρα πολυ και τα δυο και το ενα ειναι 4,5 χρονων και το αλλο 5 μηνων δεν εχουνε κανενα δαχτυλιδι)

----------


## PAIANAS

Πρέπει να ρίξεις αρκετό διάβασμα Δημήτρη ..θα πρέπει να γραφτείς σε σύλλογο (μπορείς και εκτός συλλόγου ) αλλά είναι λίγο περίπλοκο ..και στις εκθέσεις δεν πηγαίνουν μη δαχτυλιδωμένα πουλιά η προηγούμενης χρονιάς γέννησης...
Ειδικά σε διαγωνισμών πουλιών φωνής θα πρέπει το πουλί (πουλιά ) που θα κατεβάσεις να έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα του αντίστοιχου είδους καναρινιού φωνής (harz roller-malinois η timbrado)

----------


## jimnikaia

οποτε φιλε νικο δυσκολο να παει καποιος σε διαγωνισμο αν δεν τα σκασει.
γραφτηκα σε ενα φοροουμ ενος συλλογου αλλα δεν με ικανοποιησε με τα λεγομενα τους το βρηκα πολυ απροσωπο και πολυ μπερδεμενο

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα φωνής (η τα χρώματος η τα εμφάνισης -τύπου) ,θα πας σε εκθέσεις θα τα δεις ,θα τα ακούσεις και θα αποφασίσεις να ασχοληθείς με κάποιο είδος που σου ταιριάζει και σ'αρέσει ..Στην πορεία εσύ θα πας το ''άθλημα'' σε όποιο στάδιο θέλεις ..Όλοι άσχετοι και για πλάκα το ξεκινάνε ,κάποιοι συνεχίζουν σαν Δον Κιχώτηδες , άλλοι συνδυάζουν χόμπυ με κάποια έσοδα και άλλοι γίνονται σαν τον έμπορο της Βενετίας ..

----------


## jimnikaia

απλα το ρωτησα γιατι εχω ενα αρσενικο που κανει τρελο τραγουδι και ειπα μηπως μπορουσα να το παω σε διαγωνισμο.

και κατι αλλο. υπαρχει περιπτωση θυληκο να κελαιδαει σαν αρσενικο και να φουσκωνει κανονικα ο λαιμος του?

----------


## adreas

Και  μάλλον  έχει κοινά  καναρίνια  τα  οποία  δεν  παίρνουν μέρος σε  εκθέσεις  διαγωνισμούς!!!!  Αφού αγαπάς  το  χόμπι θα  διαλέξεις  μια  ράτσα  θα βρεις  κάποιον  εκτροφέα αυτού  που  θα σε  κατατοπίσει   στα  χαρακτηριστικά  τις  ράτσας  και  όταν  είσαι  έτοιμος  θα κατεβάσεις  και  εσύ τα  πουλάκια  σου.

----------


## jimnikaia

> Και  μάλλον  έχει κοινά  καναρίνια  τα  οποία  δεν  παίρνουν μέρος σε  εκθέσεις  διαγωνισμούς!!!!  Αφού αγαπάς  το  χόμπι θα  διαλέξεις  μια  ράτσα  θα βρεις  κάποιον  εκτροφέα αυτού  που  θα σε  κατατοπίσει   στα  χαρακτηριστικά  τις  ράτσας  και  όταν  είσαι  έτοιμος  θα κατεβάσεις  και  εσύ τα  πουλάκια  σου.


λογικα κοινα ειναι ανδρεα οποτε το ξεχναω για διαγωνισμο. οταν θα εχω περισοτερο χρονο ισως το κανω τωρα αρκουμαι μονο σε αυτα που εχω και στην εκτροφη τους

----------


## panos70

πρεπει καταρχην να εχει δαχτυλιδι δλδ ταυτοτητα ,οπως ειπε ο νικος,και να ειναι χαρακτηρισμενα τι ρατσα ειναι δλδ τι ρεπερτοριο λενε και τι νοτες εχουν και να διαγωνιστουν σε συγκεκριμενο διαγωνισμο ( τιμπραντο-χαρζ- μαλινουα ) και να ειναι χρονιαρικα και οχι μεγαλυτερα ,να πουν ειναι ο ταδε εκτρωφεας του ταδε συλλογου με τον αυξων αριθμο πουλιου ταδε ,πληρωνεις και κατι ψυλα 3-5 ευρω για το καθε πουλι και εισαι ετοιμος για να λαβεις μερος ........ οπως σου τα ειπε ο νικος παραπανω

----------


## PAIANAS

Φίλε Δημήτρη ,βάλε ένα βιντεάκι εδώ να ακούσουμε εμείς το καναρινάκι σου και αν εμπιστεύεσαι την κρίση μας θα το βαθμολογήσουμε εμείς ..
Αν θέλεις πάλι να ασχοληθείς με τα φωνής ,ευχαρίστως να σου διαθέσω εγώ ένα τιμπραντάκι αστέρι (αρσενικό η θυληκό ) για να ξεκινήσεις ..Αρκεί να μην τα ''μπασταρδέψεις'' ..

----------


## jk21

με προλαβε ο Νικολας ! να μας βαλεις βιντεακι .εδω ολα τα πουλακια τα ακουμε με χαρα !

----------


## orion

φίλε μου *jimnikaia* εγώ για χρόνια ασχολούμουν με τα κοινά καναρίνια, λίγα μουλάκια και ναι το παραδέχομαι είχα κάνει και τον πουλοπιάστη!!! ντρέπομαι αλλά πλέον έχω άλλη λογική... άσχετο

τέσπα, αποφάσισα μια μέρα να ασχοληθώ μόνο με μια ράτσα και κατέληξα στα καναρίνια φωνής Timbrado Espanol... (στα συστήνω  :Evilgrin0030:  ανεπιφύλακτα αρκεί να σου αρέσουν τα decibel)... αφού κανά χρόνο μελέτησα, διάβασα, συνάντησα εκτροφείς, είδα πουλιά, πήγα σε ένα διαγωνισμό να δω, αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ σε ένα σύλλογο και στη συνέχεια απέκτησα τα 2 πρώτα μου ζευγάρια Timbrados... από καλά αίματα και ξεκίνησα την εκτροφή μου με σκοπό τον πρώτο μου διαγωνισμό (όχι για διάκριση αλλά για εμπειρία και απόκτηση νέων γνώσεων)... στην πορεία μαγεύτηκα και έφτασα στο σημείο μέχρι να φτιάχνω και κλουβάκια άστα... όλα αυτά να δεν είσαι παντρεμένος  :Sick0026:  γιατί αν είσαι άστα  :Fighting0030:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Timbrado Espanol.   Το μέλλον στα ακούσματα ,με απαγορευμένες φωνές του παρελθόντος, χωρίς (ξεμουτι).

----------


## οδυσσέας

> απλα το ρωτησα γιατι εχω ενα αρσενικο που κανει τρελο τραγουδι και ειπα μηπως μπορουσα να το παω σε διαγωνισμο.
> 
> και κατι αλλο. υπαρχει περιπτωση θυληκο να κελαιδαει σαν αρσενικο και να φουσκωνει κανονικα ο λαιμος του?


και τα θυληκα κελαίδανε οταν ειναι πυρωμενα.

----------

